# Self Defense in Tennessee



## BlueJay28 (Jan 4, 2015)

years ago now back when I was like 20 years old.. 8 years ago...
I was in Humboldt Tennessee, near the Arkansas border with west Memphis, not a long way from Memphis Tennessee..

I didn't realize just how high crime of an area that really is...
It really is a fucking war zone.

Anyway...

I was walking across the field, to go to the walmart because it was nearby, to go pick up some food.
All of a sudden, I seen 6 black males also in their early 20s.. approaching me from afar.
I didn't think anything of it... so I kept on walking.

Its a good thing that I decided a few seconds later, to take a little bit of a gallop...  I turn around...  now they're running... towards me.

I happen to have an M4A1 carbine on me in my jacket.

So I started walking again...  I turn around,   and they're walking again....

I Take a little bit of gallop again,   and there they are... running towards me again.

So at that point I knew they were coming at me...

So I pull out the carbine, and get down one knee,  and aim the carbine at the lead runner's chest... and I fire.
I shot him in the chest,  and then I shot another in the knee, stomach and chest.

These are 5.56mm military bullets from General Dynamics.

The remaining 4 run off.

I called the police...
It turns out,  they were part of a Memphis gang, and they have a long criminal record, and they were wanted for murder.

I got off on self defense.


----------



## waltky (Sep 24, 2017)

Church shooting in Tennessee on a Sunday...





*1 dead, 7 wounded in Tennessee church shooting*
_Sept. 24, 2017  -- One woman died and at least seven others were wounded Sunday in a church shooting near Nashville, Tenn., police said._


> The Nashville police department said the suspect was apprehended and hospitalized after a "mass casualty situation" at the Burnette Chapel Church of Christ in Antioch, about 30 miles southeast of Nashville.  The police department said three women and three men, including the gunman, were taken to Vanderbilt University Medical Center. A hospital spokesman told the Nashville Tennessean said two victims were in critical condition and four others were in stable condition. The victims were over the age of 60.  Two other victims were transported to Skyline Medical Center.
> 
> WSMV-TV reported police received a call about a shooting as the people were leaving the church at 11:15 p.m. The service began at 10 a.m.  The gunman, wearing a ski mask, arrived in a blue SUV, WKRN-TV reported. He allegedly killed a woman outside the church in the parking lot, and entered the church through the back door and started shooting, police said.  One church member, who went to his car and retrieved his gun, confronted the gunman and was pistol-whipped. He was among those transported to Skyline.
> 
> ...


----------

